

CES: Worse Products Through Software - VengefulCynic
http://hypercritical.co/post/39953666887/ces-worse-products-through-software

======
VengefulCynic
I think the current smartphone wars are a great example of how hard it is for
companies to expand their products outside of their "core competencies".*

Watching Apple try to tackle web services, most handset makers try to tackle
software and pretty much anyone other than a web company trying to tackle
social (even Google seems to have real trouble here) leads me to believe that
most companies optimize in hiring and organization for a limited skillset that
makes it almost impossible for them to succeed in most other domains. I'd be
willing to bet everything I can buy, steal or mortgage against even one
traditional television hardware vendor managing to create a successful
software platform, much less more than one.

*I'm so sorry that I wrote that phrase. Please forgive me

